# Best Hop varieties for Perth home-grower?



## slave (3/2/20)

Hi everyone,
I'm looking to buy some rhizomes come mid-2020 and grow in spring, so I'm sourcing info.

I'm a big fan of El Dorado _(the fave)_, Citra, Amarillo, Mosaic & Galaxy, but I know they're borderline impossible for the home grower to source a rhizome for.
I love big hoppy beers like Double IPA's, NEIPA's etc. so 100g hop limits on some of them is routinely constrictive on what I can brew. I'm partial to a good stout & porter too....
I'm looking to make room for about 6 plants total, with an approx. 5m trelis up against a retaining wall.

I'm curious which available rhizomes might get me close to those hops listed above, if there is any must-have varieties, and how well they would grow here in sunny Perth. 
At the moment I'm considering Cascade, but what else I should look at?

Thanks!


----------



## koshari (8/2/20)

i think your pretty much on the money with cascade, i dont know of a freely available hop that grows well in more northern latitudes and is so versatile. Rocker on this forum has had them flower successfully as far north as brisbane.


----------



## slave (9/2/20)

Thanks.
I've read that Cascade, Chinook, Centennial, Nugget, Galena & Zeus are temperature tolerant.

I'm really curious if there's any aroma style hops that grow well enough in a warmer climate. Anyone tried growing Kracanup in Perth?


----------



## SponsorSFC (11/2/20)

I have grown Kracanup for the last 2 years (located in Perth's southern suburbs). It is a nice hop and worth giving a go. Rhizomes are easy enough to come by in winter as well.


----------



## Grok (11/2/20)

I have hops growing now in Perth, Bayswater. From left, Columbus, Columbus, Willemette, Cascade. Not absolutely sure that's what varieties they are because the old fellow I got them off was a bit vague about which variety was where. They are on a N/E facing wall that gets about half a day full sun, seems to work for them, they were a bit late springing up this season, but once they got going they were ok. The Columbus (left) cones are still small and burr like at the moment, but there plenty of them still coming and they performed the best last year.


----------



## slave (12/2/20)

Excellent. Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Grok (11/3/20)

Here we go round the mulberry bush....... Wait NO!!..........Dis is da way to pick yer hops, drink yer beer, eat da chips.......




OMG!...have you ever had fresh hops in your beer as you drink it, its like leaving the tea bag in the tea, mmmmmmm , Slurp! Burp!








Now, is this half empty or half full......


----------



## slave (12/3/20)

Grok said:


> Here we go...
> View attachment 117738
> 
> Now, is this half empty or half full......


haha thats great!
Which variety is that?


----------



## Grok (12/3/20)

Willemette and/or Cascade....I think!


----------



## Grok (23/10/20)

OK Perth brewers, I have a stack of Columbus Hop Rhizomes that need a home urgently, or they will have to go in the bin!
After 50 odd years of brewing, my brewing friend has become unable to do AG brewing and can't tend hop plants etc due to his age catching up to him, so he was going to get rid of them (poison), dig up the area and do some veges. Stop I said, let me save some of them, and so I have.

Brewers only plz, need to prove it as well, bring a Bot or 2 ( must taste test on the spot....), and you can have your pick.
Depending on how many want some, I may ration them out a bit, plz register interest here. I may be able to get more if interest is up.
I will keep them alive for about another week, but they need to be planted ASAP.
Pick up Bayswater, near Maylands side.


----------



## Grok (25/10/20)

Grok said:


> OK Perth brewers, I have a stack of Columbus Hop Rhizomes that need a home urgently, or they will have to go in the bin!
> After 50 odd years of brewing, my brewing friend has become unable to do AG brewing and can't tend hop plants etc due to his age catching up to him, so he was going to get rid of them (poison), dig up the area and do some veges. Stop I said, let me save some of them, and so I have.
> 
> Brewers only plz, need to prove it as well, bring a Bot or 2 ( must taste test on the spot....), and you can have your pick.
> ...


Bump! No interest out there?
Only joking about the bot or 2.......


----------



## hoppy2B (25/10/20)

Hi Grok,

Try facebook as well if you are still having trouble finding homes for the zomes.


----------



## beergee (26/10/20)

Hi @Grok ,

I'm keen, can't get over there until this Saturday (31/10) unfortunately.
Will that be too late?


----------



## Grok (26/10/20)

Hi beergee, I should be able to keep em going until then for you. 
Actually, I have just found out that what I have now is probably a mix of Columbus and Willemett, no way to know now as all the rhizomes have been mixed up because I thought they were all Columbus. You may be able to spot the difference when they are flowering, but I don't know, do some research I guess.
PM me for more info.


----------



## beergee (26/10/20)

Cheers @Grok I'll PM you towards the end of this week.


----------

